# Farsalinos: COVID-19 ... Nicotine may be protective



## Hooked (26/4/20)

*COVID-19, a disease of the nicotinic cholinergic system? Nicotine may be protective*

https://www.qeios.com/read/JFLAE3?f...aykblwU7Uw648EIpSXkyTn9SJs1q37qMS1piXovgsXCw8

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/20)

Hooked said:


> *COVID-19, a disease of the nicotinic cholinergic system? Nicotine may be protective*
> 
> https://www.qeios.com/read/JFLAE3?f...aykblwU7Uw648EIpSXkyTn9SJs1q37qMS1piXovgsXCw8


''. Smoking reduces the risk for anosmia in Parkinson's disease patients. The cause of olfactory dysfunction in these patients is impaired cholinergic transmission, and the same mechanism may be implicated in COVID-19-induced anosmia''
So smoke is dope , you will not get Parkinsons, wharra wharra long story short , or covid 19 . No hassles , moan less , smoke more and in a week's time no cv-19.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (26/4/20)

ARYANTO said:


> ''. Smoking reduces the risk for anosmia in Parkinson's disease patients. The cause of olfactory dysfunction in these patients is impaired cholinergic transmission, and the same mechanism may be implicated in COVID-19-induced anosmia''
> So smoke is dope , you will not get Parkinsons, wharra wharra long story short , or covid 19 . No hassles , moan less , smoke more and in a week's time no cv-19.



Or vape more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (27/4/20)

So smoking helps Parkinson's patients to *not* lose their sense of smell and therefore taste?? Interesting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/4/20)

RichJB said:


> So smoking helps Parkinson's patients to *not* lose their sense of smell and therefore taste?? Interesting.


Think it’s more geared to the nicotine side associated with, the smoking analogy is used as this is still the widest means of administration, of course vaping will do a much better job imho and solve or reduce the associated risks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/4/20)

Mmmmm so me vaping 18mg nic might be a good thing

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (27/4/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Mmmmm so me vaping 18mg nic might be a good thing


9mg puts me on my ear, but I’m forcing myself good luck with the 18 mg, hope you have some chest hairs left afterwards.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (27/4/20)

RichJB said:


> So smoking helps Parkinson's patients to *not* lose their sense of smell and therefore taste?? Interesting.



I've also heard that nicotine helps to reduce the shaking which Parkinson's causes. Somewhere along the line I heard of a guy with Parkinson's who was advised by his doctor to start smoking. However, he's never smoked before and didn't like it. He then started vaping. Unfortunately I don't know where I heard/read this and I don't know if it's true.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (27/4/20)

Room Fogger said:


> 9mg puts me on my ear, but I’m forcing myself good luck with the 18 mg, hope you have some chest hairs left afterwards.



You have it wrong. 18mg GIVES you chest hair.......hahaha

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Room Fogger (27/4/20)

zadiac said:


> You have it wrong. 18mg GIVES you chest hair.......hahaha


Ok, so where is all the hair falling out then, haaaaannnggggg on, wait a minute...........

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (27/4/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Mmmmm so me vaping 18mg nic might be a good thing



+1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (28/4/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Mmmmm so me vaping 18mg nic might be a good thing


Yip, people struggle to shake and gasp for breath simultaneously.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## alex1501 (29/4/20)

GrimmGreen's take on nicotine:

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

